# Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder



## madmax16v (11. Feb. 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben, ich bin Einsteiger und habe einen Teich übernommen (siehe Bilder)

Grundsätzlich sieht er ganz gut aus - Lage usw gefällt mir. Allerdings wurde er die letzten Jahre etwas vernachlässigt...

Fakten:

- keine Technik vorhanden
- ca. 30 Goldfische drin
- lässt ein Stück Wasser
- verschmutzt


Mein Plan nachdem ich hier gelesen habe:

- Leck suchen mittels Kondesmilch- Trick !?
- Teich reinigen
- Ufer neugestalten!!

und da sind wir beim wichtigsten Punkt. 
Das Ufer sind ja erschreckend aus... man sieht komplett die Folie... 
Was kann man hier tun um den Teich zu retten?! Steine weg, Sperre versuchen zu bauen, Flies drauf, bepflanzen?!

Tips?! Wie fange ich da jetzt an?! Ich will definitiv die Folie nicht mehr sehen... Was mache ich da?! Mit welchen Materialien!? 
Wenn ich dort Substrat aufbringe - wie bekomme ich dort den "Halt" rein?! schwemmt das Wasser das Substrat nicht an den Boden und schon ist meine Folie wieder erkennbar?!

vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Madmax,
herzlich willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
Die Form Deines Teiches gefällt mir recht gut, soweit man das sieht.
Ein paar allgemeine Fragen, weisst du wie alt die Folie ist, merkst du wenn du sie anlangst,
ob sie brüchig ist?
Wenn sie bereits brüchig ist bzw. schon jahrelang ungeschützt der Sonne ausgesetzt war,
dann ist es vernünftiger sie gleich zu ersetzen, dann brauchst du gar nicht nach dem Leck zu
suchen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, die Folie komplett auszutauschen, falls finanziell machbar.
Dann würde ich aber die Flachzone sauber ausarbeiten, also keine fallenden Flachbereiche,
sondern die Flachzone waagrecht machen, sogar leicht nach aussen fallend.
Somit bleibt dir dann auch das Substrat in den Flachwasserzonen erhalten.
Die beste und schnellste Möglichkeit eine Folie im Randbereich zu verstecken, ist mit einer
Ufermatte zu arbeiten. 
Dabei musst du jedoch auf die Kapilarwirkung der Ufermatte achten.
Als Randabschluss bietet sich ein paar Zentimeter hoher Uferdamm an, der schützt dann auch, den Teich vor Nährstoffeintrag aus dem Rasen.
Mir erscheint das bei dir so, dass der Rasen etwas höher liegt, als der Teich.
Eine weitere gute Möglichkeit wäre, auch mit einen Ufergraben zu machen,
in diesem kannst du sehr viele Teichpflanzen dann einsetzen, diese schaffen einen idealen
Übergang zwischen Teich und Umfeld.
Kannst ja auch einmal mein Album vom Teichbau ansehen.
LG Markus


----------



## madmax16v (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hallo und danlke für den netten empfang!!!

erstklassige, schöne bilder sieht man hier... träum ;-)

also die folie ist ca. 5 jahre alt, allerdings macht sie noch keinen spröden eindruck - im gegenteil?!
da wir das haus erst erworben haben und viele andere baustellen haben, wäre es finanziell dieses jahr noch nicht möglich die folie zu erneuern :-( 
deshalb würde ich gern aus vorhandenen das beste machen  !? ein paar pflanzen und ufermatten wären jedoch finanziell kein problem. ist es denn möglich auch nachträglich die flachzone auszuarbeiten?! also steine weg und dann etwas erdreich unter der folie hervor nehmen?! ja oder?! 

ein natur- ufer wäre meine vorstellung 

viele grüße
marc


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc.

Wenn die Sonne Dir den Boden und die Folie mal ordentlich erwärmt hat (dann wird die Folie weicher), dann schau mal nach, wieviel "Überstand" da evtl. eingegraben wurde.
Mit etwas Glück kannst Du den Einbau der Folie vielleicht auf diese Art 

  ändern.
Dann bräuchte es noch nicht mal Ufermatten...

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären ansonsten Taschenmatten (Ufermatte mit Taschen zum Bepflanzen) oder einer von Karstens Vorschlägen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=16727
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=28705


----------



## madmax16v (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hi ihr lieben...

zunächst danke für eure tips.. nun wird das wetter etwas besser und ich habe mich gestern mal "ran" gemacht...

@annett, ich wollte deinen rat befolgen und die ufer "nach lehrbuch" umbauen um den teich so eine ordentliche uferzone zu geben..
der plan scheidet nun jedoch aus  :-( wie auf dem angehängten bild zu sehen, ist die folie an der grün markierten stelle teilweise schon ziemlich durchlöchert.. keine ahnung warum.. 
der rest der folie (im wasser usw) sieht gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. die sollte noch ein stück halten. 
eine erneuerung der folie ist frühestens nächstes bzw. übernächstes jahr möglich - wir haben zur zeit noch einige andere "baustellen"...

von daher muss ich eben das beste aus dem bestehenden teich machen. 

die form gefällt mir sehr gut .... nur muss irgendwie die sichtbare folie verschwinden. mit wenig aufwand und wenig finanziellen mitteln... :-(


ich hänge mal ein paar bilder an.. das ist der aktuelle stand.
ich habe ringsrum mal die pflanzen etwas nach oben geschoben... die pflanzen waren bis ins wasser gewachsen und haben wahrscheinlich viel wasser gezogen (docht) ..

eine kapillarsperre ist nämlich fehlanzeige :-(

stellenweise sieht man kies.. hier habe ich mal "probehalber" versucht die uferzone etwas zu vertuschen - ist gelungen wie ich finde...!!?? nur geht das eben nicht um den gesamten teich..

ok.. bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte.. habe auch noch mal eine skizze anghängt - so sieht mein ufer teilweise aus.. also nicht richtig steil, auch nicht flach... und wie gesagt, OHNE sperre...
die pflanzen sehen zwar gut aus, aber was nutzen sie wenn sie wasser ohne ende ziehen?!

rat, tips, tricks?! vielen dank..!!!


----------



## Mariorö (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc, so wie ich das sehe ist der Wasserstand durch das event. Loch nur so niedrig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Folie ehemals unter Wasser stand. Ich würde mal nachschauen ob Du nicht das Loch entdecken kannst.
Mario


----------



## madmax16v (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

tja..ich weiß auch nicht - vielleicht ist es gar kein loch sondern einfach die fehlende sperre...

habe bisher kein loch gefunden...

wasserstand hält nun etwas höher..

das ufer ist trotzdem absolut falsch angelegt und ich versuche nun gerade das beste daraus zu machen - ich hoffe ich bin auf dem richtigen weg?!?!
habe mich erstmal für die variante mit den steinen entschieden und bin recht zufrieden..?!

hier ein paar aktuelle bilder:


----------



## Mariorö (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Noch ein paar Pflanzen zwischen die Steine ins Wasser und das hält bis zum Neubauprojekt.
Mario


----------



## madmax16v (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

echt?! danke 

zum pflanzen kommen wir später  erstmal die basis schaffen ;-)
vielleicht hält der teich ja sogar noch etwas länger als 1 jahr... 

so ein bissel lob wirkt wunder... hatte am anfang des themas hier kaum motivation da ich KEIN LAND gesehen habe 
aber mittlerweile machts total spass 

hier aktuellste bilder - nun feierabend für heute...
wenn ich etwas falsch mache, bitte sagt mir bescheid, nicht das ich den ganzen teich dann nochmal überarbeiten muss  

die rote gemalte linie ist quasi die kapillarsperre... ca. 5 cm und zwischen den steinen eingeklemmt...
OK?! sieht irgendwie gefährlich aus... finde ich... aber wieso sollte der teich schon überlaufen  

danke für eure konstruktive kritik 

marc


----------



## madmax16v (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hi... schade.. noch nicht viele antworten hier ..grins ... wobei, könnte auch heißen ich habe alles richtig gemacht :-D

habe grad ein problem.. eben hatte ich hier noch etwas gestöbert...ich habe gelesen, man sollte vlies unter auf die folie machen ehe man die steine darauf legt :-( ... DAS habe ich natürlich nicht getan...
ist das dennoch okay oder zu 100% ein schadenfall für meine folie?! ich habe die steine sehr vorsichtig und ordentlich auf die folie gelegt. die folie ist übrigens darunter "gepolstert"...


was nimmt man da eigentlich für flies? 

DANKE und viele grüße


----------



## Zermalmer (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc,





madmax16v schrieb:


> vielleicht hält der teich ja sogar noch etwas länger als 1 jahr...


Nichts hält so gut, wie ein gutes Provisorium 


madmax16v schrieb:


> habe grad ein problem.. eben hatte ich hier noch etwas gestöbert...ich habe gelesen, man sollte vlies unter auf die folie machen ehe man die steine darauf legt :-( ... DAS habe ich natürlich nicht getan...
> ist das dennoch okay oder zu 100% ein schadenfall für meine folie?! ich habe die steine sehr vorsichtig und ordentlich auf die folie gelegt. die folie ist übrigens darunter "gepolstert"...


Kommt halt auf die "Scharfkantigkeit" der Steine an und was auf dauer im Untergrund passiert und wie die Folie altert.
Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand mit Folienerfahrung was sagen...


> was nimmt man da eigentlich für flies?


Die meisten werden sicher Reste vom Teichbau verwenden.


----------



## Annett (17. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Moin Marc.

Das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus. Vor allem, wenn man den vorherigen Zustand im Auge hat...


> @annett, ich wollte deinen rat befolgen und die ufer "nach lehrbuch" umbauen um den teich so eine ordentliche uferzone zu geben..
> der plan scheidet nun jedoch aus :-( wie auf dem angehängten bild zu sehen, ist die folie an der grün markierten stelle teilweise schon ziemlich durchlöchert.. keine ahnung warum..


Da ist dann der Weichmacher dank UV-Strahlen der Sonne raus... am besten läßt sich solch eine Folie bearbeiten, wenn die Sonne sie richtig gut erwärmen konnte. 


> ich habe gelesen, man sollte vlies unter auf die folie machen ehe man die steine darauf legt :-( ... DAS habe ich natürlich nicht getan...


Macht in Deinem Fall zumindest im Bereich der löchrigen Folie wenig Sinn. Du schaffst da u.U. einen neuen, tollen Docht, der Dir den Teich leer zieht. 
Für 1-2 Jahre kann man den Teich ruhig noch so lassen und zur Not eben das fehlende Wasser immer wieder auffüllen, wenn es sich nicht gerade um 1m³ pro Tag handelt (und auch der kostet mit einer Gartenwasseruhr nicht soooviel wie eine neue Folie).


----------



## madmax16v (17. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

DANKE für die blumen 

dann werde ich das restliche ufer genauso weiter bearbeiten ... ;-)

ich habe den wasserstand am montag aufgefüllt und bisher hat er kein wesentlichen wasserstand- verlust. das spricht eigentlich NICHT für ein loch, oder?! 

ich glaub ich bin mit dem teich- virus angesteckt - macht richtig spass


----------



## madmax16v (17. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

so... wieder ein paar bilder vom aktuellen bau- stand 
war echt irre... ich habe STUNDEN gebraucht um den bambus ordentlich und vollständig zu entfernen :-(
WAHNSINN.... die wurzeln waren überall und hatten sogar schon die folie angegriffen :-(

aber jetzt habe ich es bestmöglich wieder hinbekommen..

und nun feierabend für heute 

ergebnis:


----------



## Mariorö (18. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc, das geht doch gut voran. Wenn Dich der Vierus gepackt hat baust Du sowieso noch mal um. Also dann sparen- und halt uns weiter auf dem neusten Stand.
Mario


----------



## troll20 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Na das sieht doch richtig nach einem Teich aus 



madmax16v schrieb:


> ich habe STUNDEN gebraucht um den bambus ordentlich und vollständig zu entfernen :-(
> WAHNSINN.... die wurzeln waren überall und hatten sogar schon die folie angegriffen


Das mit Bambus und __ Schilf ist eigentlich hinlänglich bekannt. Nur wenige Arten bilden schwache Wurzeln aus dies es auch nach Jahren nicht schaffen durch die Folie zu wachsen  Und sie endgültig aus dem Garten bzw Teich zu bekommen dauert meist länger als die Zeit dies sie gebraucht haben um sich dort zu vermehren 
Darum ist bei den meisten, die bepflanzung mit solchen Pflanzen nur noch in endsprechenden Gefäßen anzutreffen  So wird eine ungewollte Ausbreitung von vorn herrein verhindert.

mfg René


----------



## madmax16v (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder - UFER FERTIG*

so ihr lieben 


es ist vollbracht... bis auf wenige kleinigkeiten habe ich das ufer fertiggestellt 

ich hoffe das passt nun so.....! 

okay... es sieht recht "steinig" aus.. aber mir gefällt es - und die steine waren ja ein mal da :-D 

den großen bambus (siehe bilder) habe ich vorerst drin gelassen... den werde ich aber im herbst noch ausgraben ehe er schaden macht... bis dahin möchte ich mich aber noch an ihm erfreuen..


was macht man nun am günstigsten unmittelbar hinter das ufer bzw. die steine?!?!? 
soll etwas rasen-mäh freundliches sein.... und etwas was mir nicht wieder hinter die kapillarsperre wächst 
ich denke an groben kies oder rindenmulch?!?!?

was hat sich bei euch dort bewährt ?!?

viele grüße und danke für eure posts...


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Guten Morgen.

Da hast du ja richtig ran geklotzt. Sieht wirklich gut aus, im Vergleich zu vorher - Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht. 

Zu deiner Frage noch, würde ich wohl etwas Vlies (Drainagevlies / Unkrautsperrvlies) legen und dann Rindenmulch drauf, so dass du evtl. nochmal 20-30cm Randstreifen mit Mulch hast. Das ergibt dann ein schönes Kontrastspiel zum Rasen und dem Steinwall. Dann kannst du auch mit dem Rasenmäher vorbei fahren, ohne das Dir viel kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Plätscher (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo,

wenn der Bambus dir gefällt warum willst du ihn dann entfernen?. Man kann auch nachträglich eine Rhizomsperre einbauen und wenn man sie 2x im Jahr kontrolliert ist er sicher eingegrenzt.


----------



## madmax16v (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hallo jürgen 

ja.. der bambus gefällt mir sehr, er ist schön gewachsen, allerdings habe ich echt angst bekommen nachdem was ich hier so gelesen habe. 

mein bambus steht schon mehrere jahre und ist sehr verwurzelt, zudem steht er eng am teich. 
nun habe ich angst das er die folie zerstört  

eine nachträgliche sperre lässt sich bei DEN baulichen gegebenheiten kaum realisieren. ich denke man müsste ihn komplett ausgraben und dann ggf wieder ein stück von ihm neu einpflanzen. 

oder ?!

ich weiß eben auch nicht... :-(


----------



## lollo (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo,

ich denke, da gibt es nur zwei Antworten, die eine ist,  klick hier.  Die andere kannst du dir dann selbst geben.
Ferner solltest du mal feststellen, um was für einen Bambus es sich handelt.


----------



## madmax16v (22. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

mhm klingt echt nicht gut 

danke für die tips / links... 

werde das ding dann wohl ausgraben ehe er viel schaden macht 
bisher scheint es aber noch zu gehen... sollte noch keinen schaden gemacht haben. 


eine andere frage... habe ca. 0,5 cm wasserverlust / tag... das ist normale verdunstung, oder ?!

viele grüße


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Servus Marc



> habe ca. 0,5 cm wasserverlust / tag



Ist normale Verdunstung und nicht besorgniserregend.


----------



## madmax16v (26. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hallo 

auch bei jetziger witterung?! 
also trocken - aber "nur" 10-14grad?!


vg


----------



## Sven Horstedt (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Auch der Wind zieht Wasser raus . 

MfG Sven


----------



## madmax16v (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

guten morgen 

ok, ich frage nur, da gestern ein bekannter da war und meinte er kann es sich nicht vorstellen das 0,5cm am tag verschwinden.. 

viele grüße..!


----------



## Annett (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hi.

Dann stell einfach mal nen Eimer Wasser neben den Teich (so das niemand drauß trinken kann), markiere den Wasserstand in Teich und Eimer und dann vergleiche die verschwundene Höhe. 
Bei uns fehlt nach bald 2 Wochen ohne Regen, dafür Wind + Sonne, auch einiges an Wasser. Denke so 5 cm dürften es im Ufergraben mittlerweile sein.


----------



## madmax16v (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo ihr lieben... mal wieder etwas neues von mir. ich möchte euch den derzeitigen stand nicht vorenthalten.
ich denke es ist recht schön geworden und mittlerweile auch schön grün.

wenn er nun noch etwas tiefer wäre... perfekt :-(


alles wächst und gedeiht.. leider hatte ich besuch vom __ reiher - daher das doofe netz... er hat mir ca. 30 fische raus gefressen 

ich hoffe euch gefällts ein bissel - ansonsten bin ich für kritik immer offen 

zur wasserverdunstung... ich denke es ist normal... 0,5- 1cm am tag... je nach sonne.. und wind fegt sowieso immer ganz gut drüber.. ich fülle halt jede woche aus der zisterne nach.. irgendwann werde ich mir mal etwas bauen damit es bei regen automatisch rein läuft 

marc


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc,
schön das es neue Bilder gibt.
Sieht schick aus.

Schade, dass Du so schnell von einem __ Reiher heimgesucht wurdest.

Das mit der Verdunstung ist natürlich ebenfalls doof, aber, wie Du schon erkannt hast, wenn der Wind bei Dir stetig weht und je nach Sonne, dann geht halt schneller das Wasser flöten.

Bzgl. Regenwassereinspeisung solltest Du nochmal hier im Forum suchen...
Technisch ist das machbar, aber es ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll...(nachzulesen in den Beiträgen)


----------



## madmax16v (6. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder (UMBAU 2012)*

Hallo ihr lieben....

nun ist es soweit, der frühlung steht vor der tür und ich baue nun meinen teich noch mal ordentlich um. viel arbeit, aber ich hatte ja kaum eine andere wahl. er war einfach zu flach und die folie war echt am ende.

das ist nun der stand der dinge... 
an der tiefsten stelle bin ich nun bei 1.10m und hoffe das es aureichend ist, denn das grundwasser drückt langsam rein und ich muss immer vor der arbeit mittels schmutzwasserpumpe abpumpen. 

von den abmaßen sind es nun ca. 4,5m x 6m.

fischbesatz habe bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig...
eigentlich hätte ich statt goldfischen vielleicht 4-5 kois 

für konstruktive kritiken bin ich sehr offen.

viele grüße und euch allen einen guten start in die neue teich- saison


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc,

das schaut ja schon richtig gut aus .
Beachte doch bitte, dass Du die obere Pflanzzone leicht nach aussen hängen lässt,
damit Dir Dein Substrat nicht immer in die Tiefe rutscht.
Ich bin zwar kein Koi Spezialist, aber ich lese da immer wieder, dass eine minimum 
Tiefe von 1,5m erforderlich ist, das wird ja bei Dir schlecht machbar sein.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere nette Fischlein, die pflegeleichter sind.
Einer steckt in meinem Nicknamen 

LG Markus


----------



## Doc (6. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hi, sieht doch sehr entspannt aus *g* ... ich hab einen Umbau auch vor mir ... null Lust zu, aber notwendig.

Wenn Du KOIs halten willst, schau mal dass Du auf 1,50, besser 1,80m - 2,00m kommst. Dadurch hast Du a) mehr Volumen und b) bist relativ sicher im Winter.


----------



## I.koi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo MadMax16V

Ich muss sagen es sieht Klasse aus. Könnt ich mal vorbei kommen und Bilder machen?? Ich weiß ja ned wo du wohnst.

Zum Thema Koi:

Also Min. müssten es 1,50 Meter sein, je nach dem wo du wohnst. Ich wohne am Rande des Allgäu´s. Hier hat es jeden Winter -15 C. Mein Koiteich wird 1,50 sein, der alte Teich zuvor hatte 80 cm, war auch kein Problem. Die Eisschicht war ca. 20 cm und darunter hatte das Wasser 8 Grad. Habe über den Winter mehrere Thermofühler drin gehabt in versch. Höhen.
Der Koi will es im Winter nicht Kälter als 6 Grad, sonst Stirbt er. also war mein Alter Teich an der absoluten Grenze.
Du kannst so Rechnen, alle 10cm wird das Wasser 1 Grad Wärmer. Die Eisschicht macht eine Super Isolierung daraus, so dass die Wärme erhalten bleibt, ein kleinen Ausströmer in 40 cm Höhe unter der Wasseroberfläche sorgt dafür das eine kleine Schicht ewisfrei bleibt und die Faulgase entweichen können.

Wasserpflanzen solltest du vor Wintereinbruch stark zurück schneiden, dann ersparst du dir im Frühjahr relative schlechte Wasserwerte


----------



## madmax16v (6. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo und danke für euer lob, sowie eure kritiken und tips  

ich gebe mir mühe. 

also muss ich scheinbar wirklich noch etwas tiefer...gähn... ich bin so schlapp :-( 
aber ich denke 20 cm sind noch drin... ich werde das wohl so machen. 

mal schauen wie ich voran komme.. ich werde den thread hier mit bildern aktuell halten


----------



## madmax16v (15. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Soooo.... meine Erd-arbeiten sind fast abgeschlossen, die Folie liegt schon da, neue Technik auch  
langsam nimmt die Sache also wieder Gestalt an


----------



## Patrick K (15. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Madmax

Schöner Umbau bis jetzt toll

Wenn du noch ein wenig Kraft übrig hast , budle noch ein wenig tiefer es geht nichts über Volumen 

Beim befüllen deines Teiches, hängst du am besten eine Wasseruhr dazwischen oder beim befüllen mit Trinkwasser, schaust du vorher auf die Wasseruhr, dann kennst du deinen Teichinhalt.

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz 2 Patrick


----------



## madmax16v (15. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hi  danke für die tips...!!!

ich werde aber mit zisterne befüllen... von daher kann ich das volumen dann berechnen.

tja.... die tiefe... ich bin echt am ende, an der tiefsten stelle sind es nun 1,20m.. das muss echt reichen 

vielleicht schachte ich dann beim nächsten umbau mittels schwerer technik noch etwas tiefer... lach


----------



## Patrick K (15. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Noch lachst du.....

In 2-3 Jahren wirst du dich daran erinnern und dir sagen" verdammt die hatten Recht":evil

Wenn du erstmal infiziert bist und ich glaube bei dir ist es schon zu spät...:crazy:crazy:crazy

dann kannst du gar nicht anderst als, weiterbauen ,weiterbauen,weiterbauen,weiterbauen
bis kein Platz mehr da ist

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Piddel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hi,
sieht bislang echt top aus.....
Ist das Grundwasser auf dem mittleren Foto im Tiefenbereich.?  

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen


----------



## madmax16v (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

danke 

die folie liegt, bilder folgen...

ja, das grundwasser ist im tiefen bereich.... ich bin dort nun 1,20 tief auf ca. 2,50 x 3,50 m fläche. 

mir juckts in den händen, ich will weiter bauen ))


----------



## jolantha (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Madmax, keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen, buddel einfach tiefer !!!  Ich stand auch im Grundwasser, und habe weitergebuddelt, 1,20 ist definitiv zu wenig für einen Koi, und irgendwann fängste dann wieder ganz von vorne an.


----------



## madmax16v (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

ach ihr..... müdigkeit..... ja ja :-D 

ich bin bis an die grenze meiner körperlichen kräfte gegangen  

nun bei 1.30m und ich könnte die folie mittels dem rand noch verändern, so dass ich auf 1,40m komme. 
aber es reicht nun wirklich so. soll immerhin kein reiner koi- teich werden - wichtig ist mir nur, dass er nicht durchfriert, und DAS ist bei dieser wassertiefe nun nicht mehr der fall. 

ich habe das komplette wochenende ununterbrochen daran gearbeitet und ich denke, dass ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, viele feinheiten usw. werden natürlich demnächst noch gemacht bzw. verändert...ich wollte nur schnellstens diesen matsch und dreck loswerden ... seht selbst:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo Marc,

ja da warst Du ja richtig fleissig .
Dein Teich gefällt mir richtig gut  
Jetzt muss nur noch die Pepflanzung durchstarten und dann ist er perfekt.

LG Markus


----------



## Sandra1976 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Wow, respekt!! Und das jetzt noch alles mit Grün!! Wirklich wunderschön!!!
Weiter so.

Viele Grüße aus der schönen sonnigen Vorderpfalz!!
Sandra


----------



## madmax16v (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

dankeschön für die blumen... das geht runter wie öl 

aber zugegeben - bin ja auch ein bissel stolz drauf 

genau, nun noch pflanzen.... 
außerdem werde ich die kieskante noch mit natursteinen abschließen, damit ich besser rasenmähen kann 
..die ersten beiden __ kröten haben sich nun auch schon eingemietet... lach...

viele grüße


----------



## Springmaus (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

_Hallo,

sieht sehr gut aus 

Jetzt noch viele Pflanzen und ein paar Gartenstühle ach und nen Grill 

_
 Oh je so viel Arbeit kommt auf uns noch zu der Minibagger wird nächste Woche
kommen!


----------



## madmax16v (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

hi doris... lach... dankeschön  
genauso siehts aus !!!

oha... hier habt einen bagger?? dann sei mal froh - ich hatte nur meine arme als bagger 

viel spass !!! ihr werdet euch freuen sobald es gestalt annimmt...!!!

v.g.


----------



## madmax16v (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo...... mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom derzeitigen Stand..leider nur mit handy-cam, ich werde demnächst mal bessere Bilder machen.... die Pflanzen kommen nun langsam aus dem Winterschlaf 

der Bambus ist gelb.... ich weiß... aber ich habe gelesen das man ihn zunächst nicht verschneiden soll... mal schauen was daraus wird, ich hoffe er ergrünt wieder...


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Hallo, der ist ja traumhaft schön geworden, Dein Teich  Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder mit Grün drumrum.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Darven (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ufer neu gestalten! Anfänger! Bilder*

Gratuliere Dir zu Deinem superschönen Teich! 

und Deine Fischlein scheinen sich ja auch ganz dolle zu freuen. Sieht aus als ob sie spielen würden.


----------

